
Cassandra NYC 2011 Presentation Slides and Videos - taylorbuley
http://www.datastax.com/events/cassandranyc2011/presentations
======
robdoherty2
Thanks for posting this. I attended the conference and was wondering when I'd
be able to get to see the rest of the presentations that I missed.

Anyone else from HN attend this event? What did you think?

